# Laurea in lingue e letterature straniere e sbocchi lavorativi



## Miro (12 Dicembre 2012)

Non sapevo dove chiederlo 

Secondo voi, una laurea in lingue straniere offre sbocchi di lavoro? varrebbe la pena intraprendere degli studi del genere oppure è una di quelle facoltà "morte" che offrono pochi sbocchi ed opportunità?


----------



## prebozzio (12 Dicembre 2012)

E' una di quelle facoltà che può avere sbocchi se sei disposto a "inventarti" un lavoro. La cosa fondamentale è studiare le lingue sul campo, farti almeno un anno di Erasmus e se riesci proseguire gli studi (magari la specialistica) all'estero. Punta non solo sulle lingue convenzionali come inglese, spagnolo o francese, ma specializzati in altre (tipo russo o cinese) che sono parlate in stati le cui aziende hanno rapporti con l'Italia.

Se sei votato allo studio, imparare alla grande una lingua straniera potrebbe permetterti (ma devi veramente farti il ****, ed essere fortunato) approfonditi studi comparatistici o l'attività di traduttore.

Certamente una volta uscito da quella facoltà non sei qualcosa di già pronto (tipo un infermiere, un medico, un ingegnere)...


----------



## MilanForever (13 Dicembre 2012)

Ho due amici laureati in lingue, uno fa il vigile del fuoco e l'altro il gelataio. Avevano fatto entrambi spagnolo e inglese, poi uno cinese e l'altro giapponese. Purtroppo la richiesta è poca, almeno nella mia zona (Emilia Romagna).


----------



## Miro (13 Dicembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> E' una di quelle facoltà che può avere sbocchi se sei disposto a "inventarti" un lavoro. La cosa fondamentale è studiare le lingue sul campo, farti almeno un anno di Erasmus e se riesci proseguire gli studi (magari la specialistica) all'estero. Punta non solo sulle lingue convenzionali come inglese, spagnolo o francese, ma specializzati in altre (tipo russo o cinese) che sono parlate in stati le cui aziende hanno rapporti con l'Italia.
> 
> Se sei votato allo studio, imparare alla grande una lingua straniera potrebbe permetterti (ma devi veramente farti il ****, ed essere fortunato) approfonditi studi comparatistici o l'attività di traduttore.
> 
> Certamente una volta uscito da quella facoltà non sei qualcosa di già pronto (tipo un infermiere, un medico, un ingegnere)...





MilanForever ha scritto:


> Ho due amici laureati in lingue, uno fa il vigile del fuoco e l'altro il gelataio. Avevano fatto entrambi spagnolo e inglese, poi uno cinese e l'altro giapponese. Purtroppo la richiesta è poca, almeno nella mia zona (Emilia Romagna).



Intanto grazie delle risposte 
A livello invece di estero, una laurea del genere darebbe buoni sbocchi nell'ottica di andare a lavorare e vivere in un altro paese? c'è più richiesta di laureati del genere? quello che sostanzialmente mi chiedo è se il gioco vale la candela, ok che una laurea è pur sempre una laurea, però se come dice prebozzio una volta usciti di li non sei comunque pronto allora tantovale non fare un percorso universitario ma puntare piuttosto su dei corsi di lingue riconosciuti...


----------

